# A few hunting arrows



## Willjo (Sep 19, 2012)

Made up a few in the last couple of days, three of them is headed to South Ga.


----------



## sadiejane (Sep 19, 2012)

nice!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 19, 2012)

Those look good, Will!


----------



## Willjo (Sep 19, 2012)

sadiejane said:


> nice!



Thanks


----------



## Willjo (Sep 19, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Those look good, Will!



Thanks man, how is that Tallahatta Quartsite working?


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 20, 2012)

them dogs will hunt ....


----------



## Bone pile (Sep 20, 2012)

looks like they'll work just fine
Bone


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 20, 2012)

Willjo said:


> Thanks man, how is that Tallahatta Quartsite working?



Made a couple points, haven't had time to whack on rocks much lately. It's some good stuff, love it!


----------



## dpoole (Sep 21, 2012)

my correct address is 154 poole rd ellaville ga 31806 seing as you must have sent them to the wrong address.very nice


----------



## florida boy (Sep 21, 2012)

I know its got alot to do with what you hit but what style of point seems to break the least upon impact?


----------



## Willjo (Sep 21, 2012)

florida boy said:


> I know its got alot to do with what you hit but what style of point seems to break the least upon impact?



This style seems to do good for me, but this one is Hornstone and it has missed twice and burried up in the dirt twice and still intact. I think it has more to do with the material than style.


----------



## Willjo (Sep 21, 2012)

dpoole said:


> my correct address is 154 poole rd ellaville ga 31806 seing as you must have sent them to the wrong address.very nice



Sorry, I had made up them three and me the others and after seeing them they are talking about all them now.


----------



## Willjo (Sep 21, 2012)

The white and blue point is made a little thicker so I can shoot it at a foam target to get a feel for the arrows.


----------



## dpoole (Sep 23, 2012)

super thin great craftsman ship!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2012)

Willjo said:


> Made up a few in the last couple of days, three of them is headed to South Ga.



Are you going to the Albany Georgia artifacts show this year Willjo?


----------



## Willjo (Sep 24, 2012)

Most likley wont be able to make the Albany show.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 25, 2012)

Man I love the looks of primitive arrows and these are top notch. Super nice work!!!


----------



## Creekwalker (Sep 26, 2012)

Willjo said:


> Made up a few in the last couple of days, three of them is headed to South Ga.



Do you sell whole arrows? i wanted a few for a wall hanging, thanks Crash.


----------



## Willjo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes when someone wants some.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 26, 2012)

I like em!


----------



## Willjo (Sep 26, 2012)

buckbacks said:


> I like em!



Thanks


----------



## dmedd (Oct 1, 2012)

Looking good Johnny. I think I may know where those are headed.


----------



## Willjo (Oct 1, 2012)

dmedd said:


> Looking good Johnny. I think I may know where those are headed.



David I think you do, thanks.


----------



## dmedd (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for taking care of him Johnny. He's a good guy.


----------

